# Dx help for NG tube placement



## Kisalyn (Jun 24, 2011)

One of our physicians was asked to place an NG tube because the patients other physicians were not able to. 

The preoperative diagnoses:

1. Inability to obtain successful NG tube placement in a patient status post code blue earlier today.
          A) In spite of attempts by her other physicians.

We're having trouble coming up with a diagnosis for this procedure. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Mojo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Linh:

It is common for a patient to develop an acute distention of the stomach, 536.1, with bagging and ETT insertion during a code, requiring the insertion of an NGT to empty the gastric contents.

Other indications for insertion are to initiate feedings and the administration of meds.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 24, 2011)

v58.82


----------

